# Black & Gold



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

One of 2 built for more Christmas gifts (the 2nd was very similar). AmTak Black Matrix blank, Fuji PTS reel seat with gold CF insert, Fuji guides, and a little mini Xwrap in the split.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice and simple Casey, good work


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

I really like this build Casey . Looks great. Someone really had a nice Christmas that is for sure.

How do you like the Fuji PTS reel seats?


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Speckled said:


> I really like this build Casey . Looks great. Someone really had a nice Christmas that is for sure.
> 
> How do you like the Fuji PTS reel seats?


Very nice - A little big, but I like the design options with the sleeve insert.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

VooDoo said:


> Very nice - A little big, but I like the design options with the sleeve insert.


Nicely done with the rod!

I'm with you that the PTS is a little on the big side but after fishing with one for a bit they are very comfortable and fit my hand just right.


----------



## LymanX (Feb 4, 2013)

Very elegant Casey.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

That is legit! Great quality work right there.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

beautiful work! thread work is immaculate and really like the gold insert too. Congrats on a fine build.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Very nice Casey! I love black and gold together.


----------



## Caster (Feb 17, 2015)

Nice! What is the reel seat insert?


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Its a carbon insert i got from Lance at Swampland - Think its a Matagi part


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Yep... Very Classy!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Another beauty Casey!


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

Congrats,beautiful rod for my test !!!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Awesome build. I really like the way the fiber matrix of the rod blank goes with the wraps and the reel seat. You just can't get the same quality of rods that are shown here at the store. The reel seat looks like it would be very comfortable to use. I like the way the split reel seats look but after fishing with them for a couple a days straight they tend to be not so comfortable. I am going back to solid reel seats with an exposure like this one for my personal rods.


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

Very nice. Hope to pick up another from you some day. Love mine.


----------

